# Well



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Seems that if you don't own an RS the mods are all over you talk about arseholes. Then again what can you expect from that area :evil: How about a fucking even hand ? I didn't break any rules , I didn't tell lies unlike a certain admin on here . I didn't tell people they needed XXX posts to see the for sale section . Just because in your view it was pointless doesn't give you rite to delete it for fucks sake. Looks like I am being singled out for special treatment . I wonder why people are saying the forum isn't what it was.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Seems that if you don't own an RS the mods are all over you talk about arseholes. Then again what can you expect from that area :evil: How about a fucking even hand ? I didn't break any rules , I didn't tell lies unlike a certain admin on here . I didn't tell people they needed XXX posts to see the for sale section . Just because in your view it was pointless doesn't give you rite to delete it for fucks sake. Looks like I am being singled out for special treatment . I wonder why people are saying the forum isn't what it was.


only three admin on here steve jae and john............which one are you calling the liar Andrew? and yours is better of course......with a whole 2 users!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

One post out of nearly 22 thousand? I'd say that's good going.


----------

